# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Deducibilità spese auto

## giorgio4667

Un mediatore nel 2006 ha acquistato un autoveicolo nuovo e sostenuto spese di carburante,bollo,assicurazione , ecc. Come si deve comportare nella dichiarazione dei redditi? come agente di commercio o come impresa normale e quindi con totale indeducibilità? Grazie

----------


## Speedy

> Un mediatore nel 2006 ha acquistato un autoveicolo nuovo e sostenuto spese di carburante,bollo,assicurazione , ecc. Come si deve comportare nella dichiarazione dei redditi? come agente di commercio o come impresa normale e quindi con totale indeducibilità? Grazie

  Se ne è parlato a lungo, con opinioni difformi, nella discussione allegata riguardante sia i subagenti sia i mediatori:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...read.php?t=312 
Ciao

----------


## ivanajol

Salve e buona giornata.
Avrei un altro caso da proporre che non so bene come risolvere:
- professionista in contabilita' ordinaria
- riceve fattura per riparazione autovettura utilizzata prom.per l'attivita' (deducibilita' irpef 25% - deducibilita' iva 40%)  di Euro 1.770,00 iva inclusa 
per cui  Imponibiile        1.475,00
Iva 20%                        295,00 
TOTALE                                            1.770,00
                                                      ======= 
Come va registrata? perche' io ho dei dubbi:
L'iva che segue un costo indetraibile è sempre indetraibile (vale quando oggettivamente un costo è indetraibile), quando il costo e l'iva sono invece soggettivamente indetraibili, che fine fa l'Iva sulla parte del costo indetraibile?  
Per esempio secondo me questa registrazione va effettuata così: 
AI FINI IVA 
Iva deducibile (40% di 295,00 -->   118.00)   e fin qui tutto bene 
Imponibile  1.625,00 (ovvero 1.475,00 + l'Iva non ded. 177,00) 
                                * * * 
AI FINI IMPOSTE: 
Costo deducibile      406,25     (ovvero 1.625,00 x 25%) 
Costo indeducibile  1.239,00    (ovvero la differenza tra il totale fattura e ciò 
                                           che tra costo e iva ho dedotto).  
Però in studio non tutti siamo d'accordo e istruzioni precise in merito non ce ne sono.  
La loro versione è che solo il 25% dell'imponibile iniziale ovvero 1.475,00 vada dedotto. Di conseguenza la parte del costo indeducibile aumenta. 
Voi come vi comportate? 
Grazie mille

----------


## GIOVANNI5507

Secondo me hai ragione tu in quanto costituendo costo aggiuntivo  l'iva indetraibile, è sul totale complessivo del costo (Manutenzione + iva indetraibile) che si applica la deducibilità al 25%.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Premesso che ad oggi la % di detraibilità dell'Iva è il 50% e non il 40%, io registro così: 
368,75 (25% dell'imponibile) come costo deducibile e iva detraibile
368,75 come costo indeducibile e iva detraibile
737,50 (residuo) come costo indeducibile e iva indetraibile. 
saluti   

> Salve e buona giornata.
> Avrei un altro caso da proporre che non so bene come risolvere:
> - professionista in contabilita' ordinaria
> - riceve fattura per riparazione autovettura utilizzata prom.per l'attivita' (deducibilita' irpef 25% - deducibilita' iva 40%)  di Euro 1.770,00 iva inclusa 
> per cui  Imponibiile        1.475,00
> Iva 20%                        295,00 
> TOTALE                                            1.770,00
>                                                       ======= 
> Come va registrata? perche' io ho dei dubbi:
> ...

----------


## GIOVANNI5507

Egr. Danilo, la tua registrazione è perfetta ma il quesito chiedeve se l'iva inetraibile si  sommava al costo originario della manutenzione (1.475) concorrendo a formare la base imponibile sulla quale calcolare la deducibilità del 25%.  Secondome  si.
Fammi saper cosa pensi in merito.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Anche secondo me. Il programma lo fa in automatico. 
saluti   

> Egr. Danilo, la tua registrazione è perfetta ma il quesito chiedeve se l'iva inetraibile si  sommava al costo originario della manutenzione (1.475) concorrendo a formare la base imponibile sulla quale calcolare la deducibilità del 25%.  Secondome  si.
> Fammi saper cosa pensi in merito.

----------


## ivanajol

> Anche secondo me. Il programma lo fa in automatico. 
> saluti

  
Scusa se mi permetto, ma se non costituisce un problema per te, posso sapere 
quale software usi? Io uso Sispac di Osra, ma il calcolo me lo devo fare a mano.
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Io uso Teamsystem. 
ciao   

> Scusa se mi permetto, ma se non costituisce un problema per te, posso sapere 
> quale software usi? Io uso Sispac di Osra, ma il calcolo me lo devo fare a mano.
> Grazie

----------

